# Help me duplicate this texture



## lotusdelux (Apr 20, 2010)

So I am not a drywall professional but have done plenty of it since I am in the trades and have remodeled a few houses of mine. The problem is pretty much all I have done has been smooth finish. 

I had some water damage to my kitchen ceiling from the bathroom above and would much rather patch it and add texture to match instead of skim coating the entire area smooth since its a big open area. The trouble I am having is that Im not really sure how to go about duplicating and blending the texture. Ive messed around with a few different tools and methods I have come across but nothing seems to match just right. I will attach a few pics which show the teture, hopefully they are good enough. 

Thanks a ton for any help!!!


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I think that may be what they call orange peel. I believe it is sprayed on. I think they sell it in a spray can for touch ups at Sherwin Williams.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bottom pic makes it look like it was shot out of a stucco gun.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

As far as I can tell its pushbroom. Sometimes they're hard to find from suppliers, but its the only way for a perfect match. Mix the mud thin enough where it will almost drip when applied. Easier of the broom is on a stick also. Its not a regular broom BTW. … one made for texturing. Similar to crows foot


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I know 100% its broom texture . I've done tons of it.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

Had one about like that the other week only it was on the walls at a local cajun food, watering hole. I just used this texture roller and kept thinning the sheetrock mud until it was comparable looking. It turned out great. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Linzer-Better-9-in-x-3-8-in-Loop-Texture-Roller-Cover-RC119/100191515


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

looks like very water down mud with a 9'' roller


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Have you guys zoomed in on it?? Its broom


----------



## lotusdelux (Apr 20, 2010)

Its definitely not orange peel and doesnt look like anything that was sprayed out of a gun. Seems like it was probably either rolled or skimmed on and then textured. 

I cant seem to find any images that show the "push broom" texture. But its definitely along the lines of the crows foot texture which I have looked at already but of course since everyone applies a little differently, none of them seem to match just right.


----------



## Lugnut1968 (Dec 11, 2014)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Have you guys zoomed in on it?? Its broom


I will agree with ya that it looks like broom... it just seems a little easier for folks to match that type of finish with the texture roller I posted. You know broom is a touch... and you can mess things up with the wrong touch... even a jack leg can use that roller cover and wind up with it looking good.


Not that I am calling ANYONE here a jack leg now...


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Lugnut1968 said:


> I will agree with ya that it looks like broom... it just seems a little easier for folks to match that type of finish with the texture roller I posted. You know broom is a touch... and you can mess things up with the wrong touch... even a jack leg can use that roller cover and wind up with it looking good.
> 
> 
> Not that I am calling ANYONE here a jack leg now...


I agree. But it shouldn't be too hard since the broom doesn't really have a tendency to overload the ceiling with mud and can be stomped out well with the broom. I think he could get good instruction over the phone


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Have you guys zoomed in on it?? Its broom


OK, I zoomed in, not a spray on.

Never heard of or seen "Pushbroom or broom".


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

griz said:


> OK, I zoomed in, not a spray on.
> 
> Never heard of or seen "Pushbroom or broom".


Brooms are the same as crows foot only twice the length which makes a little different look. Crows foot should work with a 
Iittle manipulation. I don't know if they make the broom anymore but I use to keep both in my arsenal because of the difference


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I would roll it wet with a short nap roller, but here's some general "how to" info on various stuff:

http://www.drywallschool.com/textures.htm


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

lotusdelux said:


> So I am not a drywall professional but have done plenty of it since I am in the trades and have remodeled a few houses of mine. The problem is pretty much all I have done has been smooth finish.
> 
> I had some water damage to my kitchen ceiling from the bathroom above and would much rather patch it and add texture to match instead of skim coating the entire area smooth since its a big open area. The trouble I am having is that Im not really sure how to go about duplicating and blending the texture. Ive messed around with a few different tools and methods I have come across but nothing seems to match just right. I will attach a few pics which show the teture, hopefully they are good enough.
> 
> Thanks a ton for any help!!!


Sponge or a bag. 



Not a crowes foot . or a broom !



Take a piece of insulation and wrap it around a thin piece of ply .. Wrap that in poly . I call that the bag tex .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a beast that can almost match that tex to a T. I'll take a pic tomorrow . Oh hell! Wait a sec ... I'll go find the damn thang .... 


WOW! It's cold out there!  

I call this the bag pattern . It's all in the stomp with how you want the pattern to come out .


----------



## quickpatch (Jun 9, 2010)

illbuildit.dd said:


> As far as I can tell its pushbroom. Sometimes they're hard to find from suppliers, but its the only way for a perfect match. Mix the mud thin enough where it will almost drip when applied. Easier of the broom is on a stick also. Its not a regular broom BTW. … one made for texturing. Similar to crows foot


If Illbuildit.dd says he knows how, I believe him. I would really appreciate at least a written description of how to apply it and what this brush or broom is. 
If several people had not said it is a brush texture using a brush no longer available, I would have been sure it was some type of a roller texture, using a strange chattering or short stroke technique.
I If I had to duplicate it for a small repair, I think I could do it with a 9” or maybe an 18” paint roller. It has flames between the ridges like a roller texture and ridges when the roller lifts off, like a roller texture. The problem is the ridges are really close together and the flames are really short. A bunch of short strokes that touch the ceiling with the roller and lift after a short stroke might duplicate it. I also noticed that it totally changes direction at some type of random interval which makes it easier to duplicate. That might work for a 2’ or 3’ repair, but not a large area in the middle of the ceiling. 
I searched the net for a push broom for drywall or a picture showing this texture. I did not find either. I am very interested to hear what buildit has to say. I sure would like to see a picture of the brush that makes it.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

blacktop said:


> I have a beast that can almost match that tex to a T. I'll take a pic tomorrow . Oh hell! Wait a sec ... I'll go find the damn thang ....
> 
> 
> WOW! It's cold out there!
> ...


That is a beast. And the texture is a broom. But I have matched textures with whatever I could find in the truck or on the ground. Just manipulation of mud. Not rocket science. I made a hawk out of a 2x3 piece of plywood years ago. Used it once , threw it away


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've seen similar texture done with tinned all-purpose and long nap roller.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

a push broom? :blink: In my 30 years in this trade I have never seen anyone use a push broom as a texture brush ! lol! BUT? I've done some crazy chit too! .. :laughing:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

quickpatch said:


> If Illbuildit.dd says he knows how, I believe him. I would really appreciate at least a written description of how to apply it and what this brush or broom is.
> If several people had not said it is a brush texture using a brush no longer available, I would have been sure it was some type of a roller texture, using a strange chattering or short stroke technique.
> I If I had to duplicate it for a small repair, I think I could do it with a 9” or maybe an 18” paint roller. It has flames between the ridges like a roller texture and ridges when the roller lifts off, like a roller texture. The problem is the ridges are really close together and the flames are really short. A bunch of short strokes that touch the ceiling with the roller and lift after a short stroke might duplicate it. I also noticed that it totally changes direction at some type of random interval which makes it easier to duplicate. That might work for a 2’ or 3’ repair, but not a large area in the middle of the ceiling.
> I searched the net for a push broom for drywall or a picture showing this texture. I did not find either. I am very interested to hear what buildit has to say. I sure would like to see a picture of the brush that makes it.


The broom, which I stated above, is like crows foot only longer. Maybe its a different part of the country issue, but I have put on thousands of feet of this stuff. Crows foot will match it perfect. If I didn't know this for a fact, I wouldn't say anything. If he would have asked "what brand of hair color should I use?" I would say "I don't know". But things are different all over.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> That is a beast. And the texture is a broom. But I have matched textures with whatever I could find in the truck or on the ground. Just manipulation of mud. Not rocket science. I made a hawk out of a 2x3 piece of plywood years ago. Used it once , threw it away


It's a ugly ass ceiling ! I don't really care what happens to it!!! Or how they ****ed it up in the first place!!:thumbsup:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

As far as application, mix the mud to the point you immediately reach "pourable consistency", dip the crow foot, and pat it on. Then play with it. Match the pattern, look at which way the lines run.. Make them the same length. Then, take pride in the fact you can't see the patch. But after floated, wet rag or sponge edges for camouflage. 

If a broom could be found, same instructions.

Oh an.…. Sometimes the mud may need a little more water. That's why you start at "just pourable"


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

blacktop said:


> It's a ugly ass ceiling ! I don't really care what happens to it!!! Or how they ****ed it up in the first place!!:thumbsup:


Lol.… yeah its ugly, that's why its not very common anymore. But..… its far from top twenty ugliest texture I've seen in my years


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

illbuildit.dd said:


> Lol.… yeah its ugly, that's why its not very common anymore. But..… its far from top twenty ugliest texture I've seen in my years


They still ask for it here ! at times . I don't know why !:blink:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

blacktop said:


> a push broom? :blink: In my 30 years in this trade I have never seen anyone use a push broom as a texture brush ! lol! BUT? I've done some crazy chit too! .. :laughing:


This thing wasn't an actual "push" broom for using on the floor. It was like crows foot only longer. About 8 or 9 years ago my old one wore out and I bought one after searching all over town and got the last one a supplier had. I guess they're obsolete. And like I say, maybe only in certain parts of the country. But I did have a builder that took a real pushbroom and rub it all over the texture in his personal office as I applied mud. It was ugly as hell!!!


----------



## lotusdelux (Apr 20, 2010)

Blacktop, I tried the grout sponge in a bag on a scrap piece and couldnt get the same look no matter how much I tried to manipulate it. 

Trust me I would much rather a smooth finish but I really dont feel like getting into smoothing out 2400sq ft of ceiling at this point. Im a picky bastard so Id end up doing the whole house. I did all the ceilings with the last place I owned. I wouldnt say the current texture is all that bad, not real noticeable compared to lots of others, and if it was that bad I would have already changed it. Hence why I changed the fan swirl in my last place. 

Im going to give a crows foot a whirl tomorrow and see how it comes out on a spare piece first. If it looks good Im going to run with it. I pot some pics for you guys when Im done.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

blacktop said:


> a push broom? :blink: In my 30 years in this trade I have never seen anyone use a push broom as a texture brush ! lol! BUT? I've done some crazy chit too! .. :laughing:


I have been away from sheetrock for quite a while. I can remember some guys doing all kinds of weird textures though. Many different brooms (the rainbow swirly pattern was big here for a while), various rags, knives, spray guns etc. The weirder the application, the harder to match up though.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

If I was going to try and match it. I would use a 9" roller with a 3/4" or 1" nap and some soupy green lid USG all purpose joint compound. :thumbsup:

Cocoa Beach condo corridor repairs from the Peck files:


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Impossible.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Crows. Foot. Stomp it out


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

looks a lot like 1" nap roller cover with either poor quality paint or thinned mud.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

<img src="http://www.contractortalk.com/attachments/f49/129722d1421021159-help-me-duplicate-texture-img_2403.jpg" alt="129722d1421021159-help-me-duplicate-texture-img_2403.jpg (852×640)"/

zoom in on the bottom pic. it has signature crow foot everywhere. changes of direction, bristle marks, pull off points. I have matched small patches of crows foot with a roller but its hard to do. cant roll, have to slide then pull off.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

illbuildit.dd said:


> zoom in on the bottom pic. it has signature crow foot everywhere. changes of direction, bristle marks, pull off points. I have matched small patches of crows foot with a roller but its hard to do. cant roll, have to slide then pull off.


You're right. It looks like the joint compound was rolled on heavy and then stomped with the crow's foot. :thumbsup:


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Sir Mixalot said:


> You're right. It looks like the joint compound was rolled on heavy and then stomped with the crow's foot. :thumbsup:


Thank you. Ran into a friend today showed him the pic he said same thing. Said he stomped that out on almost every house he did in woodbridge va. In the 80s


----------



## quickpatch (Jun 9, 2010)

Here is a closeup of a crowsfoot repairs that I matched with a crowsfoot brush. In Washington contractors spray the texture on when we do the original complete crowsfoot ceiling so there are no flames showing on the ceiling. 

If a person was to roll the texture on the ceiling with a roller and then stomp it with a crowsfoot brush it still would not look like the ceiling in the post.

I have another close up from another repair that I will post also


----------



## quickpatch (Jun 9, 2010)

This is a closeup of another crowsfoot repair. I did both of these in 2014.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

I've done that same pattern with crows foot. And the above. And the one in question. The key... thickness of mud. And.... 10 coats of paint maybe.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

The one in question also was done in a manner where one side of bristles cancel out the other by moving in one direction. I also think it was a broom, which again is similar to crow foot only longer.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

quickpatch said:


> Here is a closeup of a crowsfoot repairs that I matched with a crowsfoot brush. In Washington contractors spray the texture on when we do the original complete crowsfoot ceiling so there are no flames showing on the ceiling.
> 
> If a person was to roll the texture on the ceiling with a roller and then stomp it with a crowsfoot brush it still would not look like the ceiling in the post.
> 
> I have another close up from another repair that I will post also


just got home so i can see on the computer. it is applied very similar to what you have done there, the difference is that by moving in one direction back and forth you get what is in the piucture in question. also like i say, could have lots of paint on it. and its all in how much water is in the mud and how the brush was pulled off. so many variables with mud. you can roll thick mud and get sharp points and you can roll thin mud and get soft points. in the tons of texture ive matched one thing is for sure. who really knows unless you get the same guy back out there.


----------

